# Brute Force Headlight Problems



## Jrodbf16 (May 26, 2018)

I have, long since, broken both of my headlight bucket braces (2016 Brute Force 750, stock rideheight w/ 28" Mega Mayhems and hard riding). I became fed up and covered the headlight holes with aluminum plate. At this point I had installed 2 LED cubes behind the factory grill to be used as headlights. I have recently upgraded wheels/tires, suspension, and a Cfab bumper/grill/skidplate. I have a light bar but need to update my low beams (headlights). I ride alot at night and dont want to blind others on the trail. I do not want to re-install the factory headlights/buckets/brackets because they WILL get broken again. Has anyone had this issue with their factory headlights? Any solutions or ideas for aftermarket low beams would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Use the two side cubes for high beams and mount the light bar center under the front rack with a little down angle to not project much farther then the low beams would have.


----------

